# Comb question



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

When doing a "puppy cut", what size comb should you use on the clippers?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends hiw short you want to go. but always start out with the longest and work your way down. that way you dont take off more than you want. 

so just try your longest atatchment. if that doesnt even touch the hair use the next one down and so on till you get the look you want.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree: - That's what I do too..


----------

